# YES time to think garden



## moondancer

Here it's time to start planing and doing dead starts inside . Anyone else gearing up 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Tweto

I have another 6 weeks before gardening even inters my mind. As cold has it has been this year in may even be another 8 weeks.


----------



## moondancer

I start in the house for three weeks then put in green house till planting time 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Woody

I was going to start tomatoes and peppers this weekend but with the predicted ice storm, I'm going to hold off until late next week. After it passes we will be putting in the early planting of radishes, carrots, spinach and lettuces. With the way the jet stream has been this year I think it might be a bit early to think peas but might put down some black plastic to warm the ground, in case we get a nice spell to plant.

For the early planting I do not go wild, it is just my, 'ok, what if' planting. For carrots and such I make peppered 1' x 2' planting plots. If they make it great, if not all I have lost is a few seeds and I can replant the same plots later. More years than not I have lost them or they did not sprout due to one reason or another but the years they do! I am happy as a clam at high tide with an extra early crop of ANTHING! I'm still pulling carrots from last years late planting but they are beginning to get 'hairy' and I have to peel them. It got too cold, even with a try at covering them, for the spinach and my first try at kale got too bitter for my tastes.


----------



## UniqueOldGal

We're a zone 7 or 8 here depending on the year............I just got seeds under lights two days ago! It felt Great to get started! :2thumb:
Got my cabbage,celery,broccoli,kale,scallions and pac choi started. Here it's about a month,then the cold weather starts go to the greenhouse and then outside as per conditions. When the cold crops go to (unheated)greenhouse then the inside lights start the tomatoes,peppers,eggplant, and lots of flowers I plant all over in the corners of my raised beds. I start the new herbs in my second round too but have a lot established after 4 years! I can direct seed a lot of things here like all the cuces and squash etc. after last frost which is April 25 or so.


----------



## bacpacker

Just planning right now. I hope to break open the ground in the next few weeks.....if it will dry out.


----------



## goshengirl

It's ALWAYS time to think garden. 

No planting yet here (no indoor starts yet, either). But lots of planning. And thinking. And planning some more. This is the point where every harvest is going to be a big one, and there are no bugs or illness in sight.


----------



## Woody

When you find out how the no bugs or illness works, let us all know!!!!! I plant based on thirds. One third is my take, in the end. One third goes to bugs, disease, weather... One third goes to just not growing as expected. I've had years, like last year, where my take was near zero. It is all part of the game.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

The top four inches of soil here is frozen. We will wait and see.


----------



## crabapple

goshengirl said:


> It's ALWAYS time to think garden.
> 
> No planting yet here. But lots of planning. And thinking. And planning some more. This is the point where every harvest is going to be a big one, and there are no bugs or illness in sight.


I agree.
I will plant onions, potatoes, carrots & radishes next week & indoor seedling soon.
I have 6 to 9 weeks of 32F or lower here in the Midlands of S.C.
But I am going to try a small hoop house this year.


----------



## bbrider

Picked up four new fruit trees in town today, by the time I got home there was two inches of fresh snow... It is supposed to be in the 50's by Tuesday, so they'll get planted then. Hoping to start seeds indoors next week, also.

Sent from my C811 4G using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Davarm

I planted garlic back at the beginning of December and it's up and growing, I got my onions in before this last cold snap. My spinach made it through the latest round of cold and it has leaves about 2 or so inches in diameter.

I planted 2 starter beds of leek seeds tonight but I wont set them out until around mid to late April.

Over the next couple weeks I'm going to get my heirloom tomatoes and peppers started.

I bought 2 pear trees today and will plant them to replace a few that were killed by herbicide(from a neighbors field) several years ago, might get them in the ground tomorrow.


----------



## lilmissy0740

Started my seeds last week. Got a soil blocker, if all the seeds come up or even most of them, this is definitely the way to start em. 

Crabapple, you making your own hoop frame?


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## mosquitomountainman

Still in southern Nevada. At home, the snow will melt far enough that the ground will be visible in another three months. (Hopefully!)


----------



## Resto

Yup My carrots,Kale,cabbage, Brocholi and Chilies are doing good. I tilled and Im planting Corn, bell peppers and 3 kinds of tomatoes, this week. I think Garden year round here.


----------



## Davarm

I got my beets replanted and the frame up for the greenhouse/tent, tomorrow I'm going to put the plastic over it.

In the next few days I'm going to replant cabbage and get its plot covered.


I planted a number of winter plots in November but didn't get the beds covered in time so the freezing weather caught the germination at jut the right point and killed much what I planted.


----------



## Genevieve

according to my calender from the extension service I should have broccoli,celery,head lettuce and cauliflower seeded indoors. which I don't lol guess I'll have to drag in the bag of seeding mix to warm it up so I can do that this week.

I should also be getting ready to prune the fruit trees and berry bushes

within a month I should be able to go out and start to get a bed ready for peas and such. once april gets here then it get crazy busy with outdoor work


----------



## LincTex

Got a line-up on some horse stall poo mixed with sawdust/shavings for compost.


----------



## crabapple

Davrm, how cold dose it get in your part of the world.
I have had more snow here in S.C. then most years, but I never use a cold frame with my garlic. I was wondering if you need the cold frame or just got better/bigger bulb from a cold frame?
Or is something else in cold frame & the garlic is out in the weather?
I believe Texas has like 3 or 4 climates, but I have no ideal which one you are in.


----------



## LincTex

crabapple said:


> I believe Texas has like 3 or 4 climates, but I have no ideal which one you are in.


He's a bit west/northwest of Ft Worth


----------



## Davarm

crabapple said:


> Davrm, how cold dose it get in your part of the world.
> I have had more snow here in S.C. then most years, but I never use a cold frame with my garlic. I was wondering if you need the cold frame or just got better/bigger bulb from a cold frame?
> Or is something else in cold frame & the garlic is out in the weather?
> I believe Texas has like 3 or 4 climates, but I have no ideal which one you are in.


It can get around 0 at times here but that is the exception rather than the rule, 20's for short periods with spells in the 60's and 70's is more usual for winters, we're in zone 7a or b not sure which.

I planted my garlic directly in the soil without any protection other than a thin layer of grass clippings over the plot and the cold spells we've had(down into the low teens) hasn't seemed to hurt any of it.

I usually only put "tents" up over what I think will be hindered/harmed by the cold(spinach, beets, chard....) but this year I am/have put them over most of the "seeds" I plant since what I planted in the fall was killed by an early freeze just as the they were germinating.


----------



## txcatlady

Warmed up today. Finished spreading compost in garden and tilling it in this afternoon. Want to get my hands dirty but I know it is too early. Last year planted at spring break, froze end of March. Replanted mid April, froze again. Friend heard geese headed north today,,,but they could turn around. Hungry to work yard and get garden going! Come on warm weather!


----------



## txcatlady

My carrots and onions are doing okay and some of the greens. Covered spinach with compost and may have to start over there.


----------



## tleeh1

We had such a lousy wet summer last year that the clay was basically un-tillable and everything I planted drowned. I had to resort to the farmer's market for my canning, which was a real bummer. I'm seriously thinking about trying a hay bale garden this year. Has anyone don that? Any suggestions?


----------



## Resto

Harvested some carrots and cabbage, then planted yellow and green squash, two rows of corn and six more Romas


----------



## Davarm

Got the plots ready to plant lettuce(3 kinds), radishes, kale, chard, dill and fennel. Unless the world ends tonight, gonna plant tomorrow. 

I kept chard from last year in hopes that it may go to seed this year, normall it doesn't get cold enough to make the plants go dormant but this year I think it did.

I went to a local greenhouse today to check on tomato plants, they said they will be ready about mid March, I usually get several flats from them each year, 18 plants per flat for $10.00 per flat.


----------



## txcatlady

Got potatoes planted, more spinach, greens and carrots planted. Bought more asparagus and planted today. Now I hear that gonna get close to freezing tonight from the 79 today. All pot plants outside! Hope for best.


----------



## pops

I am starting mine this weekend.

Going to keep a weekly log to reference for next year.


----------



## Woody

I hear peepers this afternoon after the storm front passed though!!!! No wait, a BIG crack of thunder and they stopped. Huh. If not peepers, I wonder what they were?


----------



## tleeh1

Woody said:


> I hear peepers this afternoon after the storm front passed though!!!! No wait, a BIG crack of thunder and they stopped. Huh. If not peepers, I wonder what they were?


Yep -- we've had crickets and peepers all week. Must mean that spring is in the air.  Still have a lot of old leaves on the oaks in the backyard. In our area, the very LAST leaf has to drop off the tree before spring actually shows up! :dunno:


----------



## UncleJoe

We still have 6" of hard packed snow and ice on the ground and the forecast is for sub-freezing temps most of next week.

Gonna be awhile yet for gardening.


----------



## moondancer

Bad pics but I got sprouts coming up from my starters in the house and planted lettuce and radishes in the greenhouse today


----------

